# Rate Ryan Garcia



## future chadlite (Mar 3, 2019)

Ryan Garcia (@kingryang) • Instagram photos and videos


2.9m Followers, 292 Following, 374 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Ryan Garcia (@kingryang)




www.instagram.com




massive jb slayer got famous just because of his looks, not even a good boxer
1.78cm


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 3, 2019)

Bones are everything


----------



## Absi (Mar 3, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Bones are everything


----------



## theropeking (Mar 3, 2019)

not even a good boxer



> has 17-0-0 stats


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 3, 2019)

theropeking said:


> not even a good boxer


Stats dont matter in boxing lol, if uve boxed before or watch boxing u know record dont mean shit, otherwise mike tyson and muhammad ali would be bums due to both of them having 5+ losses each


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 3, 2019)

He looks gaymaxxed


----------



## Mewcel (Mar 3, 2019)

Wide palate, good maxilla. Mandible could be better, but better than average. Can't forget his good skin.

7.5


----------



## SHARK (Mar 3, 2019)

Holy palate. Gosh my palate/smile is so disgusting.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 3, 2019)

Good looking dude, but why would you chose that pic? He looks like a fish there.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 3, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Good looking dude, but why would you chose that pic? He looks like a fish there.


it shows his perfect skin/ maxilla and hairline, i also linked his instagram to see more pics


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 30, 2019)

Just saw this guy on insta. Holy fuck he slays hard.
You will never be a chad boxer with JB fans lusting over you.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 10, 2020)

Even if u mog him he could beat the fuck out of you


----------



## BigNigga69 (Feb 10, 2020)

future chadlite said:


> Stats dont matter in boxing lol, if uve boxed before or watch boxing u know record dont mean shit, otherwise mike tyson and muhammad ali would be bums due to both of them having 5+ losses each


Wtf are you on about cunt, are you saying Ali and Tyson are GL? Fucken dumb cunt, 5 losses may not mean shit. If it's 5 clear losses in your 5 last fights then those probably were your last 5 fights of your career. But if it's just 5 losses scattered across your career, and most of them were unlucky, it doesn't mean shit.


noped said:


> View attachment 263149
> his skull is still comically tiny.


Yeah, that definitely looks weird. But he is still fast as fuck, he knocked down Jake Paul with a BODY SHOT while he was wearing PADS


----------



## YoungRichNigga (Apr 14, 2020)

he'll knock the lviving shit outa every height coper on this fourm


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 14, 2020)

noped said:


> View attachment 263149
> his skull is still comically tiny.


It looks good imo


----------

